# Del Parque de la Muralla al Rio Rimac



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Parece que esas piletas estàn descuidadas, que extraño , yo juraba cuando pase hace poco que estaba en funcionamiento...*


Pues fácil las estaban limpiando.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Lindas fotos... La niebla le da un toque único no sólo al lugar sino a toda la ciudad.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Ha quedado muy bien El Parque de la Muralla, me gustaron las fotos en las que resaltan las torres de las catedrales.

Muy buenas fotos kay:


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Canelita y Vane me pase unos diez dias en Lima y viite algunos lugares, pocos mas fui muy objetivo...jajaja. Yibrail..Sky la neblina le da un toque especial a nuestra Lima mas a mi no me gusta mucho mas que le vamos a hacer, hasta que las fotos no salieron muy mal  Kametza el paruqe de la muralla hace parte de un proyecto de la Municipalidad de Lima que pretende resaltar la ribera del rio con malecnes y todo. Limeñito, no se, las fotos las saque creo el 27 de julio, nadie me lo impidió, espero que no hayan inventado tremenda tonteriahno:

Y gracias a todos por los comentarios


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Joseph aqui el trensito de que hablas


















Nuestro controvertido Pizarro


















Las torres de la iglesia San Francisco









Las viviendas al lado del parque









Me gusto el proyecto, es simple y sobrio mas el acabado podria ser mas rustico, y si lo hubieran acabado con piedra sillar????


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Sali del Parque y voy hacia el rio Rimac

La torre de la iglesia san Francisco, es imposible no tomarle fotos es bella esa iglesia, creo la que mas me gusta en Lima


















Camino a la Estación desamparados


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Si toda Lima estuviera como en la última foto sería otra cosa.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Si toda Lima estuviera como en la última foto sería otra cosa.


Tienes razón, aunque lo que mas me incomoda es que muchas de estas construcciones tienen techos de madera recubiertas con adobe, eso le da una pésima vista a la ciudad desde el aire, se ve todo sucio, deberian hacerles una cobertura con cal u otro material fácil de limpiar


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ah, mira tú, no me había percatado de ese detalle.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

carlos07 said:


> Me gusto el proyecto, es simple y sobrio mas el acabado podria ser mas rustico, y si lo hubieran acabado con piedra sillar????


En primer lugar no existe eso de piedra sillar, el sillar es un tufo volcanico, después de ser labrada recibe el nombre de sillar, aparte tendrian que tener canteras de sillar, y no daria, ese es un material exclusivo de AQP.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> En primer lugar no existe eso de piedra sillar, el sillar es un tufo volcanico, después de ser labarada recibe el nombre de sillar, aparte tendrian que tener canteras de sillar, y no daria, ese es un material exclusivo de AQP.


Exclusivo de AQP en pleno siglo XXI ? es mas, creo que seria un grande aporte de AQP a la arquitectura nacional. Lo de piedra sillar te agradezco la explicación


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Deberìan limpiar los techos de las Iglesias...:bash:*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Juan1912 said:


> Ese parque está tomando bonito aspecto con la vegetación que va creciendo más. Me gustaron las fotos donde salen las cúpulas de la catedral y la iglesia de San Francisco


A mí también me gustaron mucho esas fotos 

Todas están muy bonitas Carlos. 
Pobre Pancho Pizarro, como lo han sacado fuera de la Muralla:nuts: cómo diciéndole, ni se te ocurra entrar a Limahno:


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Aajaja... Cierto. :lol:


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

*JoSePh* said:


> *Deberìan limpiar los techos de las Iglesias...:bash:*


Solo los techos? Ya que los lavan, que se bañen totalmente.


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

esta muy bonita la zona!!! se nota q esta mejorando!!! y el parque esta de la put# mare!


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno, gracias a todos por los comentarios, el problema del smog en las paredes y cupulas de iglesias es el de siempre, en Lima no llueve suficiente para limpiar todo y pintar dos veces al año es caro, espero que con el nuevo sistema de transporte metropolitano disminuya el smog en las vias de grande circulación.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Finalmente llego al rio Rimac


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

MUy buenas fotos Carlos07 y el parque de la Muralla se ve espectacular. No llegue a ir porque la verdad que ya no daba, estaba super cansado de tanto caminar. Ese es el puente que conecta el Rimac con Lima?? que da a JR Trujillo??? se ve que lo han arreglado. Bien por Lima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El río luce mucho mejor que antes, algo más verde con los árboles y parques que ahora adornan sus riveras, pero se puede hacer mucho más.


----------

